# Casper hard at work



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here he is after our walk, while my walk and his stroller ride. He is so good in his stroller and he was so fascinated by the horses on the farm a street from my house. He is all pooped out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

😂 I wish I could sleep like that, does he snore?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Some times,but not usually. He was fascinated by the horses. He has probably never seen a farm before.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

So cute. Casper is all tuckered out. I wonder if he is dreaming about his day? Sometimes when Abella is sound asleep her little tail starts wildly wagging for a good 5 minutes. Knowing Abella she's probably dreaming about eating or getting treats. LOL!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Some times his paws are in the air going a mile a minute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL---It is hard to tell which end is which! Lisi loves watching TV---dogs esp, horses, & even cartoon characters or the little bears in the Charmin TP adds. . . . they never fail to entertain us! Sweet dreams Casp.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here he is in his stroller


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Aw Walter, those are nice pictures! I'm glad to see him happy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I guess riding in a stroller is exhausting work. 🤣


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love his hair here---looks fine!!!!!!! I can tell he is a champ!
Lisi loves the stroller now---funny--she always hated it before! She is just glad to go out & not have to walk far---what they give us is more than we deserve! Bless his little heart!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love seeing Casper!!! He looks like he's riding in style. After all these years I used a stroller for Tyler one day to get him to the vet. He really seemed to enjoy it but it's for rare rides. I like him getting his steps in. In fact I should give him my Fitbit and get some extras from four feet instead of 2.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello Walter, long time no chat! Caspar is as cute as ever. I am just checking out the site and hope to come back more often. I hope you are both doing OK.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Brenda,

We are doing fine. Yesterday on our walk, someone asked if he were real. Casper started barking to make the point. It is funny how quiet he is on our walks, he just looks around. He gets so excited when I get the carriage and harness out. He only barks if someone speaks to me during our walks, otherwise, not a peep.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Love seeing Casper!!! He looks like he's riding in style. After all these years I used a stroller for Tyler one day to get him to the vet. He really seemed to enjoy it but it's for rare rides. I like him getting his steps in. In fact I should give him my Fitbit and get some extras from four feet instead of 2.



Yes, we have a lot of animals around here. We are not as rural as VT, but we have farms around us, lots of dogs, bears, etc. I worry about him on the ground both in terms of health and in terms of danger. I feel so much safer taking him in his carriage. Remember we are tick central also.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Walter, that's good to hear you are doing OK. And funny they asked if Caspar was real. Not that he was so quiet and still, but if he wasn't real, they thought you were walking a stuffed toy in a stroller. Lol.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Walter, great pix of The Boy. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Soo cute! He is so beautiful, Walter! Hope you both stayed healthy during this pandemic we have been in. Are you off from work till the fall?


wkomorow said:


> Here he is in his stroller
> View attachment 274443


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I go in here and there. Campus is very quiet.


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Matilda's mommy said:


> 😂 I wish I could sleep like that, does he snore?


😆😆😆Not just you, I want the same.


----------

